# Another HF coupon thread



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

Guys, I don't have a printable one. But I have a stack of them because I work for a newspaper where we have two papers we distribute that have that flyer in them. Don't really want to spend a ton on envelopes and stamps, but I don't think charging you each 50c each time is conceivable. Let me know if you need one and I'll see what I can do. Hope I'm not opening a box of snakes on this offer.  I'm just trying to help some of you out with cash to buy tools as much as I need them. 

So someone sent me a message saying that they would send a self addressed stamped envelope, If you do that, I'll send it. I'll have to limit it to 2 per person because they'll probably go quick. But I'll get them as much as I can. For your reference. If you have a paper that has the Smart Source coupon book on Sunday, it's in there. You really need to support your local newspaper anyway, so why not buy one  It'll be a sad and dangerous time when there's only a few newspapers to look out for the well being of the citizen's and be watchdog's for local government and anyone else looking to exploit our communities, regardless of what kind of slant your newspaper may have.

PM me and I'll send you my mailing address.


Brett


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

What is HF?


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

williamm said:


> What is HF?


Harbor Freight is a discount tool store.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I AGREE the 20% off coupon is in every sunday paper here. 
I DISAGREE about the need to support local newpapers since they are mostly owned by a few large companies and their message is coordinated by the news services.


----------

